# "Missing" thread



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Paul (PWC) started a thread, on I think 28/29 June called "Very urgent gearbox question" - which I and several others posted in.

see 
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 597#498597

But it's now vanished ?

Forum error or mysterious forces at work?
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can see it in the Moderators quarantine forum but I've no idea why it's there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm guessing the OP wanted it pulled himself.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sorry folks, i decided to have the thread pulled in case of any unwanted attention due to the current situation.

I know walls have ears


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> Sorry folks, i decided to have the thread pulled in case of any unwanted attention due to the current situation.
> 
> I know walls have ears


Or is it that Wall's sausages have ears?


----------

